# Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

					Im Online-Shop von Media Markt können ausgewählte Artikel ab sofort nicht mehr nur gekauft, sondern auch gemietet werden. Für die Abwicklung kooperiert die Elektronikmarktkette mit dem noch jungen Unternehmen Grover. Das Angebot soll den veränderten Einkaufsgewohnheiten der Kunden Rechnung tragen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Ich werde mir ein Bügeleisen und einen Toaster Mieten


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Ich werde mir ein Bügeleisen und einen Toaster Mieten



Hmmm Kannste nicht mit dem Bügeleisen Toasten? Spart doch Geld ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Hmmm Kannste nicht mit dem Bügeleisen Toasten? Spart doch Geld ...



Würde gehen, aber möchte die Toastscheiben platt Bügeln


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Würde gehen, aber möchte die Toastscheiben platt Bügeln



Und mit PCGHX Logo versehen ...


----------



## Crackpipeboy (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Witzige Idee, wenn nen Mensch, der keine Kohle hat mal vor fremden auf dicke Hose machen will, mietet er sich ne High-End Kaffeemaschine


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



Crackpipeboy schrieb:


> Witzige Idee, wenn nen Mensch, der keine Kohle hat mal vor fremden auf dicke Hose machen will, mietet er sich ne High-End Kaffeemaschine




Und den Rest der mickrigen Wohnung verkleidet er dann?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



juko888 schrieb:


> Und den Rest der mickrigen Wohnung verkleidet er dann?



Vielleicht zieht ja IKEA nach


----------



## Crackpipeboy (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Vielleicht zieht ja IKEA nach



@ Juko888...die Idee ist gut, Baumaterialien leihen .

@ Matrix, perfekter Deal...billige Möbel billig mieten, also nicht nur Autos leasen sondern alles. Geiler Lifestyle. Perfekt wird es  dadurch dass es steuerlich auch absetzbar ist...Das Leben ist schön


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Und irgendwann wird es auch Brennholz zum Mieten geben


----------



## e4syyy (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Oculus Rift für 70,-€ einen Monat mieten? **** warum nicht? Technologie zum "günstigen" testen. 

Wollte auf Rift oder Vive 2.0 warten. Doch ich glaube so ein Teil zum Mieten werd ich mal probieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Muss ja nicht zwingend ein Nachteil sein wenn man das Wunschgerät dort bekommt. Es kommt am Ende halt darauf an was einem der Spaß kostet im Verhältnis zum Ratenkauf / Kredit und man wäre immer up to Date. Ich könnte es mir schon vorstellen wenn der Preis nicht deutlich über einem Ratenkauf liegt und die Bürokratie keine weiteren Hürden in den Weg stellt.


----------



## Gast20170724 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Und irgendwann wird es auch Brennholz zum Mieten geben


Wie? Ein Brennholzverleih....?! Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Pu244 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Keine so schlechte Idee, wenn man etwas intensiver ausprobieren möchte. Bei der Oculus Rift wäre es blöd wenn man nach ein paar Tagen merkt, das sie nur kurzzeitig für einen Netten Spaß sorgt und dann ewig in der Ecke versauert. Auch eine Tolle Idee wäre es Grakas zu mieten, 30-70€/Mon und man kann während eines Urlaubs alle Spiele durchzocken, die auf der eigenen Graka nichtmehr laufen, wenn man den Kauf um eine Generation aufschieben kann, dann spart man sogar richtig viel Geld. Im Prinzip wäre das ein logischer Zwischenschritt von Nvidias Streaming und dem Kauf einer eigenen Graka.



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Und irgendwann wird es auch Brennholz zum Mieten geben



Es gibt schon seit langem den "Brennholzverleih" (ist ein klassisches Beispiel für ein Oxymoron).


----------



## mad-onion (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Also die Konditionen sind ect nicht attraktiv.
Die Monatsmiete scheint immer 10% vom Kaufpreis zu betragen.
Für einen 1200€ UHD TV soll man 119€ Miete/Monat + Kaution zahlen. dafür kommt nur Paypal oder Kreditkarte (Nicht Prepaid/Debit) in Frage.
Wenn man das Gerät so lange mietet, dass der Kaufpreis (zu Mietbeginn) erreicht ist und noch 3 Monate weiter die Miete zahlt, kann man das gerät dann für einen weiteren € kaufen.
Will man das Gerät vorher kaufen, zahlt man den Gesamtbetrag minus 30% der bis dahin gezahlten Miete.. 
Dann hätte man also 1561€ dafür gezahlt.. Da kann man auch direkt 0% Finanzierung machen und sich über die gesparten 361€ freuen..
Und trotz Kautionsforderung und im Mietpreis enthaltener Versicherung wird noch eine Bonitätsabfrage gemacht?! 

Für mein Begreifen ein Rundum-dumm-Paket.


----------



## alfalfa (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Keine so schlechte Idee, wenn man etwas intensiver ausprobieren möchte. Bei der Oculus Rift wäre es blöd wenn man nach ein paar Tagen merkt, das sie nur kurzzeitig für einen Netten Spaß sorgt und dann ewig in der Ecke versauert. Auch eine Tolle Idee wäre es Grakas zu mieten, 30-70€/Mon und man kann während eines Urlaubs alle Spiele durchzocken, die auf der eigenen Graka nichtmehr laufen, wenn man den Kauf um eine Generation aufschieben kann, dann spart man sogar richtig viel Geld. Im Prinzip wäre das ein logischer Zwischenschritt von Nvidias Streaming und dem Kauf einer eigenen Graka.



Hmm... naja, falls du das wirklich ernst meinst - nehmen wir mal die Mitte 50 € für einen Zeitraum von 3 Monaten und man hat 150 € verschenkt, die man in eine Grafikkarte der nächsten Generation hätte investieren können.
Das ist schon ein ordentlicher Happen...
Ok, niemand hat 3 Monate Urlaub, aber auch die wenigsten haben so lange Urlaub, dass sie es schaffen, alle für sie interessanten Spiele innerhalb eines Monats durchzuzocken.
Nee, sorry, also ich wäre an der Stelle zu geizig für die Miete.

Das Modell von Grover überzeugt auch nicht wirklich...
Entscheidet man sich doch, das Produkt zu kaufen, werden maximal 30 % der bisherigen Mietzahlungen auf den Kaufpreis angerechnet.
Hat man schon über die Miete den Kaufpreis erreicht, muss man trotzdem noch 3 weitere Monate die Miete zahlen und kann das Produkt dann für 1 € kaufen.

Das Modell könnte sich höchstens lohnen, wenn man ein Produkt kauft, von dem man weiß, dass es mit der Zeit sowieso rapide im Preis sinkt, wobei dann die Frage ist, was Grover unter dem Begriff "ausgewiesenen Kaufpreis" explizit meint. Den Kaufpreis zum Zeitpunkt des Mietbeginns, oder den aktuellen Kaufpreis, der während der Mietzeit extrem gesunken sein kann? Ich vermute ersteres und somit lohnt sich das dann zu keinem Zeitpunkt.
Ich glaube nicht, dass dieses Geschäftsmodell Erfolg haben wird.

Fair wäre eine Art "Mietkauf". Also nach dem Modell: Nimm das Produkt mit nach Hause, zahle monatlich eine Rate in Höhe von xxx und entscheidest du dich innerhalb einer Zeit von xxx, das Produkt nicht behalten zu wollen, betrachte deine Zahlungen als Miete des Produkts. Möchtest du das Produkt behalten, werden alle deine Zahlungen (ggf. zzgl. einer Bearbeitungsgebühr in Höhe von xxx % des Kaufpreises) berücksichtigt und vom aktuellen Kaufpreis (der variieren kann) in Abzug gebracht. Das wäre das einzig faire!


----------



## k33x (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Jaaaaa, macht total sinn!

Ich leih mir für xx€ im Monat eine PS4, wie im Beispiel genannt, und bekomme welche Spiele leihweise dazu? :E


----------



## XxPvtPaulaxX (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Kann mir kaum vorstellen das das jemand nutzt der etwas rechnen kann...


----------



## rum (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Zum Start der "Mietwochen" sind rund 500 Produkte aus Bereichen wie "_TV und Audio, Entertainment, Smartphones, Wearables, Neue Medien und IT, Foto/Video sowie Haushaltsgeräte_" als Teil des neuen Angebots erhältlich, das noch weiter ausgebaut werden soll.

Aha. Leider alles Bereiche, die mich zur Miete gar nicht interessieren! Bämm!


----------



## Nuallan (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Keine so schlechte Idee, wenn man etwas intensiver ausprobieren möchte. Bei der Oculus Rift wäre es blöd wenn man nach ein paar Tagen merkt, das sie nur kurzzeitig für einen Netten Spaß sorgt und dann ewig in der Ecke versauert. Auch eine Tolle Idee wäre es Grakas zu mieten, 30-70€/Mon und man kann während eines Urlaubs alle Spiele durchzocken, die auf der eigenen Graka nichtmehr laufen, wenn man den Kauf um eine Generation aufschieben kann, dann spart man sogar richtig viel Geld.



Das gibts doch alles schon ewig, und dazu noch (fast) kostenlos. Nennt sich Fernabsatzgesetz. Ist natürlich nicht unbedingt dafür gedacht im Urlaub mal schnell 10 Spiele mit ner Titan durchzuzocken, aber möglich ist es.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Ich muss sagen, bei der Occulus finde ich das schon interessant. 
So kann ich das Produkt einen ganzen Monat umfangreichen austesten und dann entscheiden, ob sich die 800 Euro lohnen oder nicht. 

Es sollte eigentlich logisch sein, das man den Dienst wenn dann auf kurze Dauer sprich 1 Monat nutzen sollte. 
Alles darüber hinaus macht finanziell gesehen meist wenig Sinn.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



XxPvtPaulaxX schrieb:


> Kann mir kaum vorstellen das das jemand nutzt der etwas rechnen kann...



Du glaubst gar nicht wie viele dumme Menschen es gibt, und die wollen alle übers Ohr gehauen werden.


----------



## bummi18 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

an sich nicht schlecht , könnte man  z.b.die oculus rift mieten und testen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Viel zu sehen bekommt man ja nicht gerade von deren Mietpreisen und wie der Endpreis aussieht, und Kreditkarte / PayPal ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache. 



> Es sollte eigentlich logisch sein, das man den Dienst wenn dann auf kurze Dauer sprich 1 Monat nutzen sollte.
> Alles darüber hinaus macht finanziell gesehen meist wenig Sinn.


Da hast du wahr. Wenn man mal genauer die Sache betrachtet wäre so ein Full Pull bei denen wohl ungefähr der doppelte Anschaffungspreis. Ich kann mich bei uns noch dunkel an eine Kette erinnern die Jubelelektronik ähnlich anbot und am Ende der Kaufpreis beim 2,5 fachen lag.
Für die Masse ist daher wohl der Leichtkauf der Anbieter die beste Wahl und selbst en normaler Ratenkredit wäre um einiges günstiger wenn man dann nicht gleich bei einem Katalogisten a la OTTI, Qualle und Co bestellt


----------



## christoph-k85 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Das gibts doch alles schon ewig, und dazu noch (fast) kostenlos. Nennt sich Fernabsatzgesetz. Ist natürlich nicht unbedingt dafür gedacht im Urlaub mal schnell 10 Spiele mit ner Titan durchzuzocken, aber möglich ist es.



Ich würde jeden, der das so praktiziert, als Schmarotzer bezeichnen.

Zum Thema; insgesamt interessiert mich so ein Modell so gut wie gar nicht, könnte mir es aber auch z.B. bei ein VR Brille vorstellen.
Ich hatte noch keine auf und würde es gerne mal vernünftig testen.


----------



## Faramir (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht wie viele dumme Menschen es gibt, und die wollen alle übers Ohr gehauen werden.



Kein Wunder das so was bei Media Markt gibt.


----------



## keinnick (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



Crackpipeboy schrieb:


> Witzige Idee, wenn nen Mensch, der keine Kohle hat mal vor fremden auf dicke Hose machen will, mietet er sich ne High-End Kaffeemaschine



Das machen diese Leute heute auch schon. Nur eben per Ratenkauf.


----------



## slevin007 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, bei der Occulus finde ich das schon interessant.
> So kann ich das Produkt einen ganzen Monat umfangreichen austesten und dann entscheiden, ob sich die 800 Euro lohnen oder nicht.
> 
> Es sollte eigentlich logisch sein, das man den Dienst wenn dann auf kurze Dauer sprich 1 Monat nutzen sollte.
> Alles darüber hinaus macht finanziell gesehen meist wenig Sinn.



du kannst das ding auch bei amazon kaufen und 30 tage testen. kostet keinen cent. sparst 80€


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



Faramir schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das so was bei Media Markt gibt.


Naja ob da nun wirklich Blöd-Markt federführend war glaub ich eher nicht sondern eher den gewillten Handelspartner. Ich würde da wenn eh den Leichtkauf wählen mit dem geringsten Aufpreis


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



slevin007 schrieb:


> du kannst das ding auch bei amazon kaufen und 30 tage testen. kostet keinen cent. sparst 80€



Da gibt es nur ein kleines Problem... 
Ich bin kein Schmarotzer und hab noch so etwas wie ein Gewissen. 

Leute mit deiner Einstellung machen solch ein System eher kaputt und sorgen dafür das ehrliche Leute am Ende gar gebrauchte Ware bekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Wäre doch ganz nett wenn man die Spaßbestellerei mal raus hält da unfair und dem eigentlichem Thema nicht zuträglich


----------



## Master451 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Otto bietet ja einen ähnlichen Service, heißt Otto Now, wobei man dort mindestens 3 Monate Mietzeit hat. 

Generell finde ich so einen Mietservice ganz gut, wenn man weiß dass man die Sachen nur 1-3 Monate braucht, weil man z.B. nur für 3 Monate irgendwo wohnt, oder eben für den Urlaub eine GoPro/DSLR haben möchte, oder meinetwegen auch den Fernseher für die WM/EM/Olympia. Langfristig ist dies sicher keine Lösung, weil es eben ab nem gewissen Zeitpunkt teurer wird als der Kauf, aber für einen kurzen Zeitraum ist sowas doch ganz ok.

Bestellen, 30 Tage nutzen und dann zurückschicken geht einfach gar nicht, da braucht man sich nicht wundern, falls Amazon einem irgendwann das Konto sperrt.


----------



## Atma (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Bin kein Freund von mietbarer Technik. Gerade eine Oculus oder Vive würde ich nicht mieten wollen, schließlich sind VR Brillen auch irgendwo Hygieneartikel da sie am Körper anliegen. Wer weiß was für Leute mit fettigen oder schuppigen Haaren das Teil schon auf dem Kopf hatten ...

In meinen Augen ist die ganze Aktion nur was für Leute, die ihre Konsumsucht nicht mehr unter Kontrolle haben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



Atma schrieb:


> Bin kein Freund von mietbarer Technik. Gerade eine Oculus oder Vive würde ich nicht mieten wollen, schließlich sind VR Brillen auch irgendwo Hygieneartikel da sie am Körper anliegen. Wer weiß was für Leute mit fettigen oder schuppigen Haaren das Teil schon auf dem Kopf hatten ...



Artikel:
_"Laut Media Saturn werden ausschließlich *neue* Geräte vermietet und die zur Verfügung stehenden Produkte im Online-Shop entsprechend gekennzeichnet."_

Ansonsten macht ja auch am Ende die Option das Produkt bei Erreichung des EP zu kaufen keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Atma (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Artikel:
> _"Laut Media Saturn werden ausschließlich *neue* Geräte vermietet und die zur Verfügung stehenden Produkte im Online-Shop entsprechend gekennzeichnet."_


Jetzt am Anfang, wenn die ganze Aktion losgeht vielleicht. Was machen die mit den ganzen Geräten die von der Miete zurückkommen? In die Mülltonne? Wohl kaum ...

Die Mietgeräte werden 100%ig mehrmals vermietet, alles andere würde keinen Sinn machen. Wenn die jedes Gerät nach einmal vermieten entsorgen würden, wäre das ein riesen Verlustgeschäft. Selbst ein Verkauf als B-Ware nach vorheriger Aufarbeitung würde sich nicht rentieren.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



Atma schrieb:


> Jetzt am Anfang, wenn die ganze Aktion losgeht vielleicht. Was machen die mit den ganzen Geräten die von der Miete zurückkommen? In die Mülltonne? Wohl kaum ...
> 
> Die Mietgeräte werden 100%ig mehrmals vermietet, alles andere würde keinen Sinn machen. Wenn die jedes Gerät nach einmal vermieten entsorgen würden, wäre das ein riesen Verlustgeschäft.



Dafür gibt es schließlich Second Hand Verkäufe. Siehe Amazon Warehouse Deals.
Die machen schon ihre Gewinne damit. Ist doch alles einkalkuliert. Nicht umsonst werden direkt 10% pro Monat fällig.
Ist ungefähr das, was dort im Durchschnitt die Waren mindestens rabattiert sind. 

Und noch einmal, wenn man die Ware NACH Erreichung des Einkaufspreises kaufen kann, macht es noch weniger Sinn für gebrauchte Ware den Vollpreis bzw. gar mehr zu verlangen.

Wir werden ja sehen, wie es nun letztendlich am Ende gehandelt wird.


----------



## Atma (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es schließlich Second Hand Verkäufe. Siehe Amazon Warehouse Deals.


Die Margen sind bei Elektronik im Einzelhandel wegen des großen Konkurrenzdrucks sehr niedrig. Amazon verdient mit den Warehouse Deals kein Geld. Die machen das um wenigstens bei +/- null rauszukommen ...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



Atma schrieb:


> Die Margen sind bei Elektronik im Einzelhandel wegen des großen Konkurrenzdrucks sehr niedrig. Amazon verdient mit den Warehouse Deals kein Geld. Die machen das um wenigstens bei +/- null rauszukommen ...



Jop und mit den Mietern, die das Ganze länger als 1 Monat leihen machen Sie scheinbar Gewinn.
Man darf hier nicht vergessen, es läuft über einen Partner und nicht direkt über Media Markt. Wer weiß was die da genau im Hintergrund abgemacht haben.


----------



## bummi18 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

ich werde mir mal ne rift mieten zum testen , irgendwo kaufen und zurücksenden finde ich nicht so pralle. 
Interressant wäre die Preisgestalltung wenn man die spätere Kaufoption nutzen will , denn das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Hauptgrund dahinter , wer mietet denn einen Fernseher und schickt den zurück ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*

Hätte ich die Option schon bei meinem Samsung TV gehabt hätte ich viel Geld gespart. Der Vorteil wäre dort wirklich das man das Gerät ausgiebig testen kann da man innerhalb von 14 Tagen im Normalkauf nicht alles ausprobiert bekommt


----------



## Cinnayum (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Media Markt: Ausgewählte Produkte auch zur Miete erhältlich*



Atma schrieb:


> Die Margen sind bei Elektronik im Einzelhandel wegen des großen Konkurrenzdrucks sehr niedrig. Amazon verdient mit den Warehouse Deals kein Geld. Die machen das um wenigstens bei +/- null rauszukommen ...



Die bekommen zum Null-Risiko Provisionen von den Verkäufern, die sich im Gegenzug nicht zum ihre Verkaufsplattform sorgen müssen und Huckepack auf der jeweiligen Produktseite mit aufgelistet werden.
Amazon verdient sich daran, genau wie ebay, eine Goldene Nase, davon kannst du mal ausgehen.

Die Provisionen sind nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Ob ich mir ein Gerät ausleihen würde, was direkt auf der Haut liegt (wie Kopfhörer oder die Rift), wüsste ich jetzt nicht...
Wer weiß, wer das vorher so alles getragen hat.


----------

